# splashing about in the river!



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Tiggers favourite pastime! Apart from sunbathing!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Handsome! Jasper likes to make HUGE splashes when he's in the water. The bigger and noisier the better!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Love it tiggersmum , can't wait until little Ruby is swimming


----------

